# Help Needed - Best Swirl/Scratch Remover



## Craig P (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a relative newbie to the detailing world even though I'v been on here a while I have only really started to get more Involved with the whole process!!

I have recently just bought a Kestrel DAS6 Pro and the AF Revatilise kit to try and fix up the heavy swirls/scratches on my 08 Seat Leon FR.

I gave the said car the full wash treatment (2 bucket menthod) Snow foam etc etc and clayed It In preperation to try removing the marks, So I taped all the necessary area's up built the polisher up read the Instructions and set to work. After doing the bonnet though I noticed I wasnt getting the result's I had hoped so I tried another panel but I was still disapointed, So my question Is, What Is/Would be the perfect combo for removing the swirls/scratches..?

Your help will be greatly appreciated.... 

Thanks
Craig


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

The kit you already have should be fine.

what is your technic, speed of machine, time taken?

Have you searched youtube for the junkman videos?


----------



## Craig P (May 5, 2011)

I followed the technice stated by AF, Moving the polisher up and across. I had It on speed setting 4 (Goes up to 6) And just had small peas sized amounts of polish on.

Do I need more and up the speed and apply more pressure then or..?

Also I noticed It cause's alot dust from the polish....


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Craig P said:


> I followed the technice stated by AF, Moving the polisher up and across. I had It on speed setting (Goes up to 6) And just had small peas sized amounts of polish on.
> 
> Do I need more and up the speed and apply more pressure then or..?
> 
> Also I noticed It cause's alot dust from the polish....


Your technique is completely flawed. You are doing the very things that I tell people not to do and that's why you are having the experience that you are having. Step 1: Here's your thread. Get a pen and paper and watch those videos while taking notes. That's 1 hours and 54 minutes of free information that most folks would pay to see. Then, repeat step one because you'll never catch all the information the first time through. At that point and ONLY at that point will you be ready to try again. I can guarantee success if you follow that information.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Junkman2008 said:


> Your technique is completely flawed. You are doing the very things that I tell people not to do and that's why you are having the experience that you are having. Step 1: Here's your thread. Get a pen and paper and watch those videos while taking notes. That's 1 hours and 54 minutes of free information that most folks would pay to see. Then, repeat step one because you'll never catch all the information the first time through. At that point and ONLY at that point will you be ready to try again. I can guarantee success if you follow that information.


@AJ - ^^^^^ :thumb::thumb::thumb:

@ CraigP - all the info is there as The Junkman says. Also once you have watched and made notes you will realise your last question about adding more polish and upping the speed is exactly the WRONG thing to do too. Please watch the videos:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

SBM said:


> ... adding more polish and upping the speed is exactly the WRONG thing to do too.


Bingo. That's the quick road to doom and gloom. :wall:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You really need to get a scrap panel to practice on first. You will learn so much from doing that AFTER watching the Junkman videos. You need to get a feel for the machine, the different pads, the polishes - how they differ, how you can get more cut, how much pressure you can apply, speeds, etc, etc. You can't just pick up a machine and get great results out of it. Like all things, you need to practice and work with it and put what you've learnt from the videos into practice.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Since he's only using a DAS-6, he doesn't even need a scrap panel. He isn't going to damage anything and by using his car, he'll figure out what needs to be done on THAT car in order to fix it. I will say that he needs to start in a 1'6" area and master that ONE spot before he even looks at another inch of his car. If you can't fix a 1'6" area of the car, then there's no need to bother with the rest of the car until you can.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junkman2008 said:


> Since he's only using a DAS-6, he doesn't even need a scrap panel. He isn't going to damage anything and by using his car, he'll figure out what needs to be done on THAT car in order to fix it. I will say that he needs to start in a 1'6" area and master that ONE spot before he even looks at another inch of his car. If you can't fix a 1'6" area of the car, then there's no need to bother with the rest of the car until you can.


totally agree with this. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

No disrespect to you but I would disagree. Taking any machine to a car without having used one before is not a good idea. I would never do it but maybe that's just me! Would any of us use any kind of machinery without training / practise first? Why do we feel that we can pick up a machine polisher and instantly get good results without practise?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> No disrespect to you but I would disagree. Taking any machine to a car without having used one before is not a good idea. I would never do it but maybe that's just me! Would any of us use any kind of machinery without training / practise first? Why do we feel that we can pick up a machine polisher and instantly get good results without practise?


Missing the point Blueberry... The Junkman is saying precisely that he does need to practice - jeez we all do - always learning, but he will learn most practicing on his car and learning how to fix this individually. second with a DA, unless he is going to use it like a hammer and beat his car, he won't damage it... especially, if, He watches the Junkman videos first.

I understand your point and where you are coming from BUT in this PARTICULAR scenario, he needs to get straight on his car - that's what he will learn from.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> No disrespect to you but I would disagree. Taking any machine to a car without having used one before is not a good idea. I would never do it but maybe that's just me! Would any of us use any kind of machinery without training / practise first? Why do we feel that we can pick up a machine polisher and instantly get good results without practise?


A novice with no training is NOT going to get excellent results his first time out, agreed. But damage his paint with that polisher? Not unless he beats the car with it. We're not talking about a ROTARY or Dual-Action polisher, we're talking about an ORBITAL polisher, the safest polisher on the market for a novice to use. I believe it even has the same 'free-floating spindle assembly' that the PC has and that makes it next to impossible to do any kind of damage to your paint no matter how hard you try. That I can prove. Watch.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't done any courses learn machine polishing.

I am self taught. After nearly 5 years I think I know what to do. 

Started off with family cars, my own. Scrap panel to learn what can be achieved. Practise techniques. Make mistakes. 

I now have small detailing business. 

I started with da. Then onto rotary, now have 4 machines. Da6, flex vrg, festool shinex, kestool rotary

Everyone starts some somewhere. 

As said take your time. Watch videos. Learn the basics. Put them into practise.


----------



## Craig P (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips/Info etc everyone, It's very useful.

I did start watching your video's Junkman but I only got round to the first 1. I was going to try tackling my car again but I I'll just hold off for now until In have watched ALL your video's. I know I cant expect to see world class results anytime soon, I just want better then I've got ATM!!

Is the DA/Polish combo I'm using ok then..?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Junkman :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Demetri said:


> Thanks Junkman :thumb:


You're welcome sir. 



Craig P said:


> Is the DA/Polish combo I'm using ok then..?


I'm not familiar with the compound and polish you are using so I can't speak for them. You polisher is fine. If the polishes are any good, then your technique is going to determine your results.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I wasn't having a go chaps 

It must just be then. I don't know about the orbital polisher in question but just for safety's sake I would practice elsewhere.

I'm sure the OP will be fine but I wouldn't


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I wasn't having a go chaps
> 
> It must just be then. I don't know about the orbital polisher in question but just for safety's sake I would practice elsewhere.
> 
> I'm sure the OP will be fine but I wouldn't


I know Blueberry and I certainly wasn't having a go back either - difficult when just reading typed words. Like I said you do have a very valid point and if this was about a rotary it would be a very different story!:thumb:

Have agreat bank holiday weekend! if the weather holds up I'm going to get some detailing in!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I'm still learning some of the UK terminology. I take it that "having a go" means to be arguing? Help a brutha' in his garage productions out here! :lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Junkman2008 said:


> I'm still learning some of the UK terminology. I take it that "having a go" means to be arguing? Help a brutha' in his garage productions out here! :lol:


Sure thing Junkman!

Yes "having a go" means exactly that. A more lighthearted phrase is "having a pop"!
Check this out to confuse you more! 
http://www.netfunny.com/rhf/jokes/95q4/uk.html

Respect Brutha:thumb:
Ben


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I have got to try some of the phrases on my homies (mates). If I could just get the accent down!


----------



## Craig P (May 5, 2011)

I think I'm just going to buy what you recommend using In your video's Junkman, I'll use the AF stuff at a later date/on other cars. 

I'm looking forward to having another go on the car next week though....


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Just remember what I said about technique. You can have the biggest and baddest gun in the fight but if you can't shoot straight, you're going to be nothing but a casualty.


----------



## pihx (Jun 4, 2013)

I recently started with a DA and after watching junkmans videos i thought i could conquer the world! But no, it takes practise and time. I've been in my garage day after day abusing my beat up Subaru with the DA and it's starting to pay off. I've also been trying different products and the orange/white hexlogic pads with Meguiars M105/M205 really is a great combo both for beginners and more advanced users.

So yeah, technique is what it's about.


----------



## Craig P (May 5, 2011)

I'm well aware that I cant expect to hit my car with my DA once and start winning shows but I'm excited to start learning and eventually get the results I'm after. For now I'll be happy just to make It "Better"


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Craig P said:


> ... For now I'll be happy just to make It "Better"


Nothing wrong with realistic goals. :thumb:

I can promise you that if you follow my instructions *to the letter*, you will easily reach "better". On the other hand, if you alter my 'technique', I can guarantee you disappointment and a unhappy experience. Remember this: I was YOU at one time in my life so I know exactly how you feel. I just wish that the Internet was around then so that I could have watched someone's videos. Maybe the "Junkwoman's videos".


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Junkman2008 said:


> Just remember what I said about technique. You can have the biggest and baddest gun in the fight but if you can't shoot straight, you're going to be nothing but a casualty.


Ooh-Rah!!
Ben


----------

